# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La central nuclear japonesa Sendai 1 podría volver a operar en agosto

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que por fin el parque nuclear japonés vuelve a entrar en operación poco a poco. Me alegro por ellos.




> *La central nuclear japonesa Sendai 1 podría volver a operar en agosto*
> 
> La central nuclear japonesa de Sendai-1 ha realizado las modificaciones necesarias para adaptar el reactor de agua a presión a la nueva regulación y estándares de seguridad que Japón ha fijado tras Fukushima.
> 
> Sendai 1 es propiedad de la empresa Kyushu Electric Power y está ubicada en la prefectura de Kagoshima, en el suroeste del país. Desde el 30 de marzo, la central nuclear ha estado sometida a una inspección previa a la puesta en marcha.
> 
> De acuerdo con el calendario de trabajos planificados, los elementos combustibles se cargarán en el reactor en el próximo mes de junio. Según está previsto, la operación normal del reactor se iniciará en agosto.
> 
> Desde el accidente de Fukushima en 2011, el parque nuclear japonés, formado por 48 reactores, ha permanecido parado. La Autoridad Regulatoria Nuclear Japonesa (NRA), organismo regulador independiente creado en 2012, ha anunciado sus trabajos para acelerar la vuelta a la operación de algunos de los reactores nucleares parados. Desde entonces, NRA ha revisado las solicitudes recibidas para poner de nuevo en operación 16 de los 48 reactores que conforman el parque nuclear japonés.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según leo en varios medios, mañana se arrancará por fin de nuevo el reactor Nº1 de la central de Sendai que ya estaba cargado desde el mes pasado, y poco a poco el parque nuclear japonés volverá a estar operativo según vayan cumpliendo las nuevas y duras condiciones impuestas por la NRA. Me alegro por los japoneses... tarde o temprano era una decisión que tenían que tomar. Un país de esa envergadura no puede renunciar a la energía nuclear.

http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...10_681255.html

Por cierto, los de El Mundo a ver si miran un poquito la burrada que han escrito. Los reactores de Fukushima no creo que estén como para volver al servicio precisamente...




> *Fukushima vuelve al trabajo dos años después*
> 
> FRANCE PRESS   
> Actualizado: 10/08/2015 08:55 horas
> 
> *Un primer reactor de la central nuclear de Fukushima volverá al servicio este martes*, cuando se cumplen dos años del cierre de todas las centrales nucleares en el país *tras el accidente del módulo*. [...] 
> 
> Si bien anteriormente tales desastres - con una *ruptura total de la alimentación de los sistemas de refrigeración de los alimentos* y la fusión simultánea de varios núcleos - se consideró impensable, hoy es una posibilidad factible. [...] http://www.elmundo.es/internacional/...0688b456d.html

----------

Jonasino (10-ago-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Ese medio hace tiempo que perdió, para mí, toda su credibilidad. 
No tiene rigor.

----------

